# New England Fall Fling Playdate!



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

*RAIN DATE - This is now SUNDAY OCTOBER SECOND*​ All other details are the same!










I will be emailing directions to Pam's house, so PLEASE email to RSVP! Narwyn at gmail dot com

We are planning a few games:
- Bobbing for Treats
- Pin the Braids on the Hav (Nope, not a real Hav!)
- Paw Painting
- Watermelon Dishwasher (the FUNNIEST game, you will have to come and see what it is!)

Please bring:
- A snack or drinks to share
- A chair
- A dog towel
- As many dogs as you can reasonably keep an eye on

Please don't bring:
- A Hav who won't enjoy the group
- Very young puppies

We are WEATHER PERMITTING so do a sun dance, if it's looking iffy we will let you know by 10am the morning of.

Hope to see you there!








Please RSVP to me, Narwyn at gmail dot com


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I might be able to make it. I have a few vacay days I didn't used yet and I could make this a long weekend. Hmmmmmm. Time to check Farmer's Almanac for weather.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

irnfit said:


> I might be able to make it. I have a few vacay days I didn't used yet and I could make this a long weekend. Hmmmmmm. Time to check Farmer's Almanac for weather.


Rhode Island DOES make for a fun weekend!! We usually are looking at high 60s/low 70s around this time of year, and the rain doesn't usually start until later in October.

I am happy to provide various ideas for other fun things to do around the state, from beautiful Newport to cute little East Greenwich to Blackstone Valley one of the nice things is that it doesn't take long to get across!

So do a sun dance and keep me posted


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We love RI and have spent many wkends in Newport. friends of our have a b&b in Bristol. Spent a great day at the Sakonnet winery too.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Bump for updates!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is on my calendar. I have to check the kids' Scout campout dates.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Bump for another update and date change!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bummer! Can't make it that weekend.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

irnfit said:


> Bummer! Can't make it that weekend.


Darn! We'll miss you.  Best laid plans...!! Maybe next time.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish I could go but Lilly is a little skittish around "strange" dogs. I love that there are more Rhode Islanders here!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Lilly'sMom said:


> I wish I could go but Lilly is a little skittish around "strange" dogs. I love that there are more Rhode Islanders here!


Where in RI are you located?

While the official playdate would definitely not be good for an unsure dog, maybe a smaller-scale one (with a dog or two!) can happen in the future!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Hubby and I (and two pups) are all over this. I've been looking for something like this and I've never visited RI, so can kill two birds with one stone. Can you recommend a local, pet friendly hotel? 

Alanna


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

lanabanana said:


> Hubby and I (and two pups) are all over this. I've been looking for something like this and I've never visited RI, so can kill two birds with one stone. Can you recommend a local, pet friendly hotel?
> 
> Alanna


How fun! It will be a lovely drive down to VT that time of year. I will look around and get you a few recommendations for the area for a hotel. There is probably not a lot directly around Pam, but near me (Warwick, the PVD airport, maybe 20-25 minutes) there is quite a lot. Plus I'm closer to the water 

Can you PM me your email address? I'll send it that way.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Bump! Coming this Saturday!

If you did NOT receive an email with directions this evening, you're not on my list! 

Please email me for directions and so I know you're coming!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Narwyn said:


> *DATE CHANGE - This is now SATURDAY OCTOBER FIRST *​ All other details are the same!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope the weather will be good for your play date! How many Havanese do you think are comming


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Narwyn said:


> Bump! Coming this Saturday!
> 
> If you did NOT receive an email with directions this evening, you're not on my list!
> 
> Please email me for directions and so I know you're coming!


 I hope have blue skies for your play date. Wish we could come!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack and I can come but the weather doesn't look promising at all.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Very much looking forward to meeting Jack (whenever the weather cooperates!)

Alanna


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok guys - because of the rain we're aiming for SUNDAY, 1-5pm. If it's still raining, we'll be looking at next Saturday, the 8th, but right now, SUNDAY... hopefully SUNNY-DAY!!!!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

biting the bullet and hoping for the best - yes, we are going to do tomorrow, Sunday, oct 2nd! See you then!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

NO RAIN! A great time was had by all!

Here's a short video...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Fun! What a great idea to have an agility course set up. It looks like everyone had a great time and now I really can't wait for Laurie's NJ playdate next weekend!

Thanks for posting Kat.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I so wished that we could have gone. We had family obligations on Sunday. Everyone looked as if they had a great time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Me too! I missed all you guys! Looks like everyone had a great time though!


----------

